# What do you like to bake . . .



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

my dough is rising, for the Cinnamon Pecan Sticky Rolls. Pecan rolls are one of my signature items. My neighbors, get them every Christmas morning in a basket filled with goodies. Goodies, from local farmer markets, and items from Stonewall Kichen (which is in Maine).

They other day Thom, our neighbor, said to me - "It’s getting cold out, Allie" - we were having a winter-wind, type of a day - he continued and said "It won’t be long before we are all eating sticky buns" -:w00t:

I wonder if I should make something else for the neighbors this year. I'm thinking, maybe they’re tired of the same old stuff.:blink: 

So, back to the question - - - what do you like to bake?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

The cinnamon pecan sticky rolls sounds heavenly. I like to bake cookies, one of my favorites is Almond Joy cookies. I love coconut and almonds and of course chocolate.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I don't really bake but I did bake very nice white chocolate chip cookies last year


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I love to bake! I love to make cinnamon rolls, pies, cakes, breads, you name it! I went to culinary school a few years back and specialized in baking and pastry work. The last thing I baked was a pumpkin cheesecake with a gingersnap crust for Thanksgiving. It was heavenly!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Cookies & cupcakes!!! I am not really a fabulous cook but I do enjoy baking - its the science behind making sure you truly get just the right teaspoon of this and ounce of that and whne your item is finished and its perfect there is such a sense of satisfaction. I typically do the baking for the holidays. Chocolate Chip Cookies (Vegan and Not); Sugar Cookies, Gingerbread Cookies (Vegan & Not); Banana Bread, Cranberry-Orange Bread, Cinnamen Bread, Cupcakes (Vegan & Not) in both chocolate and vanilla.

Our car always smells so good on the way to holidays!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

mysugarbears said:


> The cinnamon pecan sticky rolls sounds heavenly. I like to bake cookies, one of my favorites is Almond Joy cookies. I love coconut and almonds and of course chocolate.


Almond Joy Cookies sound delectably delicious, YUM



amby said:


> I don't really bake but I did bake very nice white chocolate chip cookies last year


Orla, what type of choclate do you use (brand) - they sound yummy!



08chrissy08 said:


> I love to bake! I love to make cinnamon rolls, pies, cakes, breads, you name it! I went to culinary school a few years back and specialized in baking and pastry work. The last thing I baked was a pumpkin cheesecake with a gingersnap crust for Thanksgiving. It was heavenly!


Chrissy, there should be a rule about sharing such GREAT types of sweets in one thread - now, I'll want to bake more! Good for you for going to school! I'm ALL for women taking over the ~~~world~~~ 

The Pumpkin Cheesecake with Gingersnaps sounds too good to be true - Yummy!



Hunter's Mom said:


> Cookies & cupcakes!!! I am not really a fabulous cook but I do enjoy baking - its the science behind making sure you truly get just the right teaspoon of this and ounce of that and whne your item is finished and its perfect there is such a sense of satisfaction. I typically do the baking for the holidays. Chocolate Chip Cookies (Vegan and Not); Sugar Cookies, Gingerbread Cookies (Vegan & Not); Banana Bread, Cranberry-Orange Bread, Cinnamen Bread, Cupcakes (Vegan & Not) in both chocolate and vanilla.
> 
> Our car always smells so good on the way to holidays!


Erin,

OK Ms. Show off- that sounds like a lot of wonderful things - now, I want Cranberry-Orange Bread! I’m going to bake some today - as it’s my favorite, afternoon, tea cake.

What recipe do you use? If it’s a family secret, I understand.

Oh, I make Chex-mix, also - does that count? :w00t:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Sandcastles said:


> Orla, what type of choclate do you use (brand) - they sound yummy!



I use Silverspoon chocolate chips - dunno if you have that brand in the states.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I like to make cinnamon-roasted pecans. These are always a big hit. :blush:


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm in the mood to bake - it's very cold outside and I'm not going to venture out today - it's a day for listening to good music, a light, (no pun intended) comfortable fire, the fluffs and baking.

Thank you all for the ideas -

April, those spiced pecans sound GREAT, for cocktail parties - I'm going to try and make them - do you use egg whites to coat them? 

Allie


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I am not a big fan of cooking. But we always cook Thanksgiving so during the year if I get an itch and cook my kids say "what is it Thanksgiving?" :HistericalSmiley:

It's not that I can't cook, it's just at this point in my life I don't enjoy it. I don't like the clean up and then I have a hard time with my diet so why tempt myself with good cooking.

But everyone's dishes sound great.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't bake as much as I used to ,just me and hubby (not much of a sweet tooth). I love making chocolate crinkles, dark chocolate cookies rolled in powdered sudar and baked,,mmmm,mmmm,getting hungry.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Sandcastles said:


> I'm in the mood to bake - it's very cold outside and I'm not going to venture out today - it's a day for listening to good music, a light, (no pun intended) comfortable fire, the fluffs and baking.
> 
> Thank you all for the ideas -
> 
> ...


Yes. Here's the recipe:

Cooks.com - Recipe - Cinnamon Roasted Pecans


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm going to make them this afternoon - they sound yummy. Thank you for the link!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

I love to cook and bake.:wub: I don't bake as much since it's just me and the DH. I would say for baking my signiture item is my cheesecake. It's one recipe in our family we do not give out. :blush: Not sure if I'll do to much baking this year for the holidays since we our going to have our house on the market. Ok back to cooking. I especially love to grill. Last week I had couple over for dinner. I did a prime rib on the grill, seasoned it with rosemary, garlic, salt and pepper and used my smoke feature to give it a slight hickory flavor. I served scalloped potatoes make with creme frache and fresh thyme and fresh string beans with grape tomatoes and basil. They loved it. :thumbsup: 

Allie I don't think you neighbor is getting sick of your sticky buns, I think he was saying how he was looking forward to them.:thumbsup:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I love to bake and one of my 'most requested' is creme puffs. They are soooo easy, it makes me laugh, as everyone thinks they are difficult. 

I do enjoy making the cookies I only make at Christmas... the pressed butter cookies, Almond/raspberry cookies, macaroons, I do the gingerbread men but make molasses rather than the ginger type.

One holiday dessert that is a favorite though not really 'baked.. charlotte rousse. ( layered dessert of ladyfingers, chocolate mousse, and whipped cream. ) 

Oh how I wish I could master yeast baking... always ends up a disaster! I just don't have the knack for it!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

The family loves it when I make banana bread. I always have bananas on hand for a snack, and of course no one likes to eat them when they get sugar spots. So I turn them into banana bread. 

I have a family recipe I usually use, but this morning I wanted to try choc chip banana muffins...so I found this recipe. I halved the oil and substituted coconut oil...Also only used 1/2 of the sugar. I didn't realize we were out of eggs so hubby is running out and getting some for me!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> I love to bake and one of my 'most requested' is creme puffs. They are soooo easy, it makes me laugh, as everyone thinks they are difficult.
> 
> I do enjoy making the cookies I only make at Christmas... the pressed butter cookies, Almond/raspberry cookies, macaroons, I do the gingerbread men but make molasses rather than the ginger type.
> 
> ...


 

((((CREME PUFFS:wub))) my all time favorite, geeze I haven't had a good creme puff in years, so Terry how about coming to AZ for the winter, you can park in the space next to me:HistericalSmiley: I'll be your neighbor hint hint:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I would venture to guess that they (neighbors) would be very upset if you stopped making them~~~

I have a special cookie that I bake every year for friends and if I skip a year, they call me on the telephone and let me know what they think about it!!! LOL!!!

Love baking!! To me, it is fun but I have to be in the mood for it~~~


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

when my kids were young I baked daily, and when Christmas was drawing near I would spend 3 days baking with a close girlfriend, it was so much fun.:chili: lots of laughter and tea, we always had to sample what we made:HistericalSmiley: I always loved how my house smelled after baking:wub:
Now days I hardly ever bake, but I do make my Carrot Cake, everyone loves it. It's so moist and yummy. A dear friend gave it to me 30+ years ago it was one of her family's precious recipes, I have only shared it with my daughters


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am gluten intolerant so develop lots of recipes but at Christmas DH has to have fruit-cake---I hate the fruit for that & the rind so I have developed a gluten-free "fruit" cake without the sugar glazed fruit that peopel who don't eat fruit cake LOVE.
I start in Nov. for the following year & put canned cherries & plums in brandy w/sweetner---they steep an entire year. I break back from the US kilos of pecans, use fresh lebanese dates, greek figs, turkisk apricots, american glazed cranberries, well ---you get the idea---with a gluten free flour mix that I mix myself. It is a very heavy batter. When it is finished baking I pour French brandy over it & let it cool/wrap in cheese cloth & store until Christmas. I give LOTS of these as Christmas gifts and I get requests from people around the world. It is truly that good! If I need a new job someday I will market it! 
I have lots of other things I make---even started a UN cooking club one time a month & it has a very long waiting list (we limit it to 4-5 couples. We cook foods from around the world, study the geography/political/etc. aspects of the country & have a fun quiz--decorate in the spirit of the country & raise it's flag. It has been fun.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh the sound of those cinnamon buns are making my mouth water, haven't had breakfast yet. 

I need to get going on the Irish Whisky Christmas Cake. My family loves it. I also make my own Christmas Mincemeat to make mince pies and on Christmas morning we have Mincemeat muffins. I also make Christmas pudding. I know the Christmas cake etc. isn't so popular this size of the Atlantic but I grew up with it and of course my family. They can't wait for me to take some to them. Nothing at all like the store bought kind though really.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

OMG...can feel myself gaining weight just reading this thread!!!


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*baking*

when the kids were home I used to love to cook and bake. Hubby is a diabetic so it is not good for him to have sweets to close. 

My specialty is the FLAN. I made one this morning for son in law's birthday. This was at his request. It looks really delicious! I made 3 for Thanksgiving and it flew of the dish

Another specialty is NATILLA CATALANA. This dish is from Spain and I only make it if my grandchildren request it as this was my son's favorite dessert. This dessert is very similar to Creme Brulee.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

apple pie, but its been a while


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

cyndrae said:


> I am not a big fan of cooking. But we always cook Thanksgiving so during the year if I get an itch and cook my kids say "what is it Thanksgiving?" :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> It's not that I can't cook, it's just at this point in my life I don't enjoy it. I don't like the clean up and then I have a hard time with my diet so why tempt myself with good cooking.
> 
> But everyone's dishes sound great.


You must have a favorite!



michellerobison said:


> I don't bake as much as I used to ,just me and hubby (not much of a sweet tooth). I love making chocolate crinkles, dark chocolate cookies rolled in powdered sudar and baked,,mmmm,mmmm,getting hungry.


Michelle, those cookies sound yummy!



aprilb said:


> Yes. Here's the recipe:
> 
> Cooks.com - Recipe - Cinnamon Roasted Pecans





mary-anderson said:


> I love to cook and bake.:wub: I don't bake as much since it's just me and the DH. I would say for baking my signiture item is my cheesecake. It's one recipe in our family we do not give out. :blush: Not sure if I'll do to much baking this year for the holidays since we our going to have our house on the market. Ok back to cooking. I especially love to grill. Last week I had couple over for dinner. I did a prime rib on the grill, seasoned it with rosemary, garlic, salt and pepper and used my smoke feature to give it a slight hickory flavor. I served scalloped potatoes make with creme frache and fresh thyme and fresh string beans with grape tomatoes and basil. They loved it. :thumbsup:
> 
> Allie I don't think you neighbor is getting sick of your sticky buns, I think he was saying how he was looking forward to them.:thumbsup:


Mary, for some reason - I thought that you might ejoying cooking and baking - Those potatoes sound so GOOD! Everything sounds just wonderful!



Maidto2Maltese said:


> I love to bake and one of my 'most requested' is creme puffs. They are soooo easy, it makes me laugh, as everyone thinks they are difficult.
> 
> I do enjoy making the cookies I only make at Christmas... the pressed butter cookies, Almond/raspberry cookies, macaroons, I do the gingerbread men but make molasses rather than the ginger type.
> 
> ...


Creme Puffs are easy? I LOVE them, but I've always been apprehensive about making them - maybe, I'll give a whirl.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

missiek said:


> The family loves it when I make banana bread. I always have bananas on hand for a snack, and of course no one likes to eat them when they get sugar spots. So I turn them into banana bread.
> 
> I have a family recipe I usually use, but this morning I wanted to try choc chip banana muffins...so I found this recipe. I halved the oil and substituted coconut oil...Also only used 1/2 of the sugar. I didn't realize we were out of eggs so hubby is running out and getting some for me!


That sounds yummy too - 



CeeCee's Mom said:


> I would venture to guess that they (neighbors) would be very upset if you stopped making them~~~
> 
> I have a special cookie that I bake every year for friends and if I skip a year, they call me on the telephone and let me know what they think about it!!! LOL!!!
> 
> Love baking!! To me, it is fun but I have to be in the mood for it~~~


Okay, sweet Dianne, what goes into these cookies of yours?




Matilda's mommy said:


> when my kids were young I baked daily, and when Christmas was drawing near I would spend 3 days baking with a close girlfriend, it was so much fun.:chili: lots of laughter and tea, we always had to sample what we made:HistericalSmiley: I always loved how my house smelled after baking:wub:
> Now days I hardly ever bake, but I do make my Carrot Cake, everyone loves it. It's so moist and yummy. A dear friend gave it to me 30+ years ago it was one of her family's precious recipes, I have only shared it with my daughters


Carrot cake is the best!



edelweiss said:


> I am gluten intolerant so develop lots of recipes but at Christmas DH has to have fruit-cake---I hate the fruit for that & the rind so I have developed a gluten-free "fruit" cake without the sugar glazed fruit that peopel who don't eat fruit cake LOVE.
> I start in Nov. for the following year & put canned cherries & plums in brandy w/sweetner---they steep an entire year. I break back from the US kilos of pecans, use fresh lebanese dates, greek figs, turkisk apricots, american glazed cranberries, well ---you get the idea---with a gluten free flour mix that I mix myself. It is a very heavy batter. When it is finished baking I pour French brandy over it & let it cool/wrap in cheese cloth & store until Christmas. I give LOTS of these as Christmas gifts and I get requests from people around the world. It is truly that good! If I need a new job someday I will market it!
> I have lots of other things I make---even started a UN cooking club one time a month & it has a very long waiting list (we limit it to 4-5 couples. We cook foods from around the world, study the geography/political/etc. aspects of the country & have a fun quiz--decorate in the spirit of the country & raise it's flag. It has been fun.


I, for one love fruit cake. It sounds wonderful Ms. Sandi 

What an interesting story!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

silverhaven said:


> Oh the sound of those cinnamon buns are making my mouth water, haven't had breakfast yet.
> 
> I need to get going on the Irish Whisky Christmas Cake. My family loves it. I also make my own Christmas Mincemeat to make mince pies and on Christmas morning we have Mincemeat muffins. I also make Christmas pudding. I know the Christmas cake etc. isn't so popular this size of the Atlantic but I grew up with it and of course my family. They can't wait for me to take some to them. Nothing at all like the store bought kind though really.


Nothing compares to good mincemeat, nothing. 



maltlovereileen said:


> OMG...can feel myself gaining weight just reading this thread!!!


Yes, me too - I think I have already gained ten pounds reading this thread. :blush:



Maltbabe said:


> when the kids were home I used to love to cook and bake. Hubby is a diabetic so it is not good for him to have sweets to close.
> 
> My specialty is the FLAN. I made one this morning for son in law's birthday. This was at his request. It looks really delicious! I made 3 for Thanksgiving and it flew of the dish
> 
> Another specialty is NATILLA CATALANA. This dish is from Spain and I only make it if my grandchildren request it as this was my son's favorite dessert. This dessert is very similar to Creme Brulee.


I LOVE FLAN - I even have my own FLAN pan! (I got it in Mexico, years ago) - I'm going to make one this weekend! 



mfa said:


> apple pie, but its been a while


What is better than apple pie - nothing.


----------

